# 8 sản phẩm detox kỳ diệu giúp các nàng thanh lọc hiệu quả những độc tố, cặn bẩn trên da



## thuypham (11/6/18)

*8 sản phẩm này sẽ giúp các chị em chống chọi hiệu quả với ô nhiễm, khói bụi và vi khuẩn – những nguyên nhân hàng đầu dẫn đến các vấn đề về da.*

Ô nhiễm, khói bụi, vi khuẩn… luôn là cơn ác mộng khủng khiếp đối với làn da của các chị em và là nguyên nhân chính khiến da xỉn màu, mụn, lão hóa nhanh. Vì vậy, việc làm sạch và thanh lọc những độc tố, cặn bẩn tích tụ sâu trong da một cách thường xuyên là điều tối quan trọng để có làn da sáng khỏe, mịn màng. Và thao tác này cũng không hề khó khăn chút nào vì đã có sẵn 8 sản phẩm detox da vô cùng hiệu quả dưới đây để các nàng lựa chọn.

*1. Estée Lauder NightWear Plus Antioxidant Night Detox Creme, $56 (Khoảng 1.276.000 VNĐ)*
Ban đêm là khoảng thời gian da được tái tạo mạnh mẽ nhất, bởi vậy sẽ thật tuyệt nếu cùng lúc đó, làn da được thanh lọc những độc tố, cặn bẩn có hại. Kem detox ban đêm của Estée Lauder chính là sản phẩm mà các chị em không thể bỏ qua nếu muốn có làn da sạch sâu, khỏe mạnh. Hơn thế, trong hũ kem này còn chứa các thành phần chống oxy hóa như: vitamin C & E và cả tinh chất tảo nâu giúp lưu thông máu để các nàng có một làn da hồng hào, tươi sáng








​*2. Dr. Jart+ Black Label Detox BB Beauty Balm, $36 (Khoảng 820.000 VNĐ)*
Nếu thường xuyên dùng kem nền thì hẳn các chị em sẽ rất hài lòng với sản phẩm đa chức năng này. Tuýp kem nền của Dr. Jart+ có chứa chất chống oxy hóa tự nhiên từ trà xanh giúp làm dịu làn da dễ bị kích ứng; ngoài ra, chiết xuất từ trứng cá muối có khả năng giải phóng những lỗ chân lông đang bị tắc nghẽn bởi tế bào chết và bụi bẩn. Sản phẩm này cũng có thể bảo vệ da dưới ánh nắng với chỉ số SPF 25. Lưu ý là những nàng có làn da khô không nên dùng sản phẩm này vì nó chỉ phù hợp với da thường, da dầu hay hỗn hợp.








​*3. L'Oréal Paris Detox & Brighten Pure Clay Mask, $12.99 (Khoảng 295.000 VNĐ)*
Đất sét vốn được biết đến với khả năng detox da tuyệt diệu và hũ mặt nạ này của L'Oréal còn chứa tới tận 3 loại đất sét như: cao lanh, đất sét núi lửa Ma-rốc và khoáng vật montmorillonite. Ngoài đất sét, mặt nạ còn chứa thành phần than hoạt tính giống như một thỏi nam châm hút sạch bụi bẩn, tế bào chết, giúp làm thông thoáng lỗ chân lông. Và chỉ 10 phút đắp mặt nạ, chị em đã có ngay làn da sạch sâu cùng cảm giác thư giãn, sảng khoái.








​*4. Pacifica Kale Detox Deep Cleaning Face Wash, $9.99 (Khoảng 228.000 VNĐ)*
Sữa rửa mặt của Pacifia có khả năng làm sạch sâu với tinh chất cải xoăn kale và tảo biển. Không chỉ có vậy, sữa rửa mặt còn chứa nước dừa giúp cấp ẩm hiệu quả để làn da luôn căng mướt, mịn màng lại sạch sẽ, tươi sáng.




​*5. Ren Clarimatte Invisible Pores Detox Mask, $34 (Khoảng 775.000 VNĐ)*
Mặt nạ detox này cũng chứa đất sét mềm giúp làm sạch da tận sâu bên trong và hoàn toàn không làm da bị khô. Điểm vượt trội nhất chính là thành phần acid latic giúp tái tạo cấu trúc cho da sáng, đều màu, lỗ chân lông được thu nhỏ và như thế, làn da trở nên mịn màng hơn trông thấy



​
*6. Caudalie Polyphenol C15 Overnight Detox Oil, $52 (Khoảng 1.187.000 VNĐ)*
Tinh dầu detox da vào ban đêm này có chứa chất oxy hóa giúp ngăn chặn sự tác động của các gốc tự do – nguyên nhân gây lão hóa cũng như loại bỏ cặn bẩn và tế bào chết trong lúc chúng ta đang ngủ. Và như thế, chị em có thể thức dậy với làn da được phục hồi hiệu quả, sáng khỏe và mịn màng.








​
*7. Hey Honey Uncover Detoxifying Mud Mask, $49 (Khoảng 1.118.000 VNĐ)*
Thành phần nổi bật nhất trong sản phẩm này chính là bùn khoáng đen và keo ong giúp chống khuẩn - nguyên nhân của các vấn đề về da như viêm, mụn. Không chỉ có vậy, loại mặt nạ bùn khoáng này còn giúp thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông và cân bằng da hiệu quả.







​
*8. Clarins Detox Booster, $39 (Khoảng 889.000 VNĐ)*
Dưỡng chất tăng cường là một chất xúc tác giúp phát huy tối ưu hiệu quả của các sản phẩm chăm sóc da và khuếch tán các dưỡng chất rộng hơn, thẩm thấu sâu hơn. Cho vài giọt vào serum, kem dưỡng, thậm chí là kem nền thì sẽ có tác dụng detox và giúp thư giãn làn da mệt mỏi sau một ngày dài tiếp xúc với nắng nóng, khói bụi.







​
_Nguồn: Allure_​


----------

